# Everloc



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone use this system yet?

Seems for PEX it is a solid system.


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

the second step looks awkward for tight spaces.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MECH-MAN said:


> the second step looks awkward for tight spaces.


It can be, but you get use to it. If you think ahead and build up what you need ahead of time and save the easy crimps for last it work very well.

I've only used the brass fittings, but the availability and cost of the brass is what made us switch to the cheesy crimp rings. I have a set up for sale here, but when we stopped by our usual supply house that stopped selling it all together yesterday the one counter guy was busy in the showroom and his helper was out to lunch so we went to pull our order. On the way back to the register I noticed a couple of everloc shirts and a couple of hats and the new polly fittings.So when he came back to ring us up I asked him about it. The sales rep was just in there trying to get them to start selling the new system. I guess the polly is not just less than the brass, but cheaper than the plastic crimp crap we're using now. If they do start stocking the polly I'm going to keep the set I have.

The downside:

Takes more man hours to install, almost as much as sweating 

Hard to work in tight areas

The new dewalt cordless tool is like $600

A new set like the one I have on here 1/2 to 1" costs ~$500 new

If you go brass it's $$$! Example: a 3/4 tee and three rings, cost is about $13

If you use brass and scrap prices are up you might as well use copper. We actually had a bath and a half remodel where some broke in and cut out all the fittings.

From what I've been told, once you put the sleeve on the polly they recommend you not cut the sleeve off to reuse the fitting.

The brass sleeves are beveled on one side and must be put on the right way before expanding the pex.

The up side:

You expand the pex so you aren't chocking 1/2" down to 3/8" at every fitting.

Much better end product! I've only seen one fitting leak and it was due to a defect in the fitting. Some how the fitting ovaled.

Once you crimp it there's no wait time like upinor (sp?). I've never used it before, just what I've heard... 

When you show a customer the difference in the fittings and sleeve vs. crimp ring and ask them which one they want you to burry in their walls or ceilings the up sell is easy unless they're a slum lord.

The brass fittings and sleeves can be reused. Just lightly warm it with your touch, take two channel locks and pull it apart.

It's easy to see you got all fittings crimped before turning on water. Anyone who says they never missed one of those crimp rings and had water on for a few minutes before it blew is a liar.

The polly sleeves Can be put on either way.

When I repipe my house it's the only pex system I'll use!

May or may not like:

Once you crimp the sleeve there's no turning a fitting like you can with ring fittings. 

I'm actually excited we may be able to buy the polly soon.


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Good post, I get it. We (I) call that type of fitting system "expansion".
I have used expansion a lot, manly on sizes over 3/4, but also some H2o distribution systems. This system is not new, all I see, is an added step that could make installation difficult in certain situations.
If I got a free tool, I might put my new milwaukee expander down for a minute but no, not gonna work for me, sorry.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll stick with Uponor, that added step of sliding the sleeve over the fitting looks like a hassle especially in tight spots. The rotating head doesn't look like it does anything for you because nothing down below on the tool handle gets in the way at any angle.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> It can be, but you get use to it. If you think ahead and build up what you need ahead of time and save the easy crimps for last it work very well.
> 
> I've only used the brass fittings, but the availability and cost of the brass is what made us switch to the cheesy crimp rings. I have a set up for sale here, but when we stopped by our usual supply house that stopped selling it all together yesterday the one counter guy was busy in the showroom and his helper was out to lunch so we went to pull our order. On the way back to the register I noticed a couple of everloc shirts and a couple of hats and the new polly fittings.So when he came back to ring us up I asked him about it. The sales rep was just in there trying to get them to start selling the new system. I guess the polly is not just less than the brass, but cheaper than the plastic crimp crap we're using now. If they do start stocking the polly I'm going to keep the set I have.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't know what you're talking about! You cannot use the old hand tools on the new polly fittings.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> You obviously don't know what you're talking about! You cannot use the old hand tools on the new polly fittings.


I was able to get a 1" polly sleeve and fitting from my supply house and the old hand tools would not work at all. There are two other companies interested in this system, and we can get the fittings and sleaves by the case plus shipping if we really want, but an extra $600 for the dewalt tool and extra batteries...

Better than stupid crimp rings.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

We use uponor. I m not a fan because it's not copper, and it sucks to work with in the winter. 
I call it "Florida piping". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

